
Eric Enge interviews Seth Godin - dbosson
http://www.stonetemple.com/articles/interview-seth-godin.shtml
======
dfens
This is really just a big ad for Squidoo. Still interesting though.

~~~
staunch
I agree it's pretty ad-like, and that's an amazingly great marketing lesson
itself. Most founders squander their interview opportunities talking about
stuff that's far too boring for potential users to care. I'll take a
passionate pitch-like interview over a boring dry one any day.

